# Spring Wildlife Pics



## webbie (May 4, 2009)

Well, I was gonna add these to the "winter wildlife" thread - but Spring is definitely here!

From the backyard this morning....


----------



## LLigetfa (May 4, 2009)

There's probably mice in that compost pile.  When I turn my pile, my dog is right there waiting to snatch up a tasty morsel.  Unfortunately, she keeps the foxes away.


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 4, 2009)

Cool pics Craig.
Here's a few from last weekend.


----------



## webbie (May 4, 2009)

Ah, Keith....i checked the GPS info on those lakes and will be sending the crowds there soon......
 ;-P


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 4, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Ah, Keith....i checked the GPS info on those lakes and will be sending the crowds there soon......
> ;-P


With openers this weekend it'll be a zoo out there for sure.

I'll be heading for other smaller back woods waters to hide out from the masses.


----------



## fossil (May 4, 2009)

Mule deer routinely wander through/around our property.  This guy stopped by outside the shop the other morning to say hi.  Rick


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 4, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Mule deer routinely wander through/around our property.  This guy stopped by outside the shop the other morning to say hi.  Rick


No muleys here...plenty of whitetail.
Nice pic!


----------



## webbie (May 6, 2009)

We wasted 90 minutes this morning watching these foxes play!

There are FIVE little ones, and mom.......
if you want to see some cute pics, check out the gallery online:
http://picasaweb.google.com/cissod/FoxPics#


----------



## fossil (May 6, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> We wasted 90 minutes this morning watching these foxes play!...



Not sure I'd call that wasted time.  Rick


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 6, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd call that serinity time and that's priceless!


----------



## North of 60 (May 7, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Agreed 100%  Id rather see wild animals on the way to work in the morning than brake lights!

Nothing like the real thing. Nice photos everyone.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 7, 2009)

Yes thankfully spring is here.

We've been feeding ducks & geese for years. What you see here is a daily confrontation where the male goose keeps the ducks away from the food. After about 5 minutes they reach an accommodation, but the goose  remains the corn sheriff. And the ducks yield when the female goose wants some corn.


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 7, 2009)

As we left the lake last night.....I thought to shoot a sunset pic.


----------



## Jags (May 7, 2009)

A pic from the front yard of the cabin (Mississippi river back channel):

Edit: this area is commonly filled with all sorts of water foul, just not in this pic.  Ducks of all flavors, geese, herons and Bald Eagles to name a few.


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 7, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> A pic from the front yard of the cabin (Mississippi river back channel):
> 
> Edit: this area is commonly filled with all sorts of water foul, just not in this pic.  Ducks of all flavors, geese, herons and Bald Eagles to name a few.


 
I live on thre Miss 1 county for the headwaters


----------



## Jags (May 7, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what I'm Say'in.  ;-)


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 7, 2009)

You bet...it's been loaded with Woodies,Mallards,Buffleheads and Candian Geese aong with a few teal.


----------



## webbie (May 10, 2009)

Foxes on Parade Video:


----------



## savageactor7 (May 10, 2009)

^It's amazing that those fox's are so down with living next to people. Around here fox's are very low profile.


----------



## webbie (May 10, 2009)

they are here also - I have seen one for about 10 seconds in the last 4 years...until these!
Mom just decided to live under the shed for awhile and it happens we have no loose dogs on the street. So I think this is just dumb luck.......probably the only pics and video like that I will ever get!


----------



## JustWood (May 10, 2009)

Carl the alarm clock and a wild rabbit. We have 3-8 rabbits in the yard every evening and Carl keeps watch ! Pretty relaxing to watch.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 11, 2009)

Spotted a moose crossing the on-ramp on the Interstate this morning in Newburgh (that would be Ricky Craven Country for Nascar fans) . . . appeared as though he had crossed the Interstate just a few minutes before. No time to take a pic . . .


----------



## karri0n (May 11, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Foxes on Parade Video:




And here I thought you didn't like Fox News!


----------



## skinnykid (May 12, 2009)

The bigger Fox looks like it has Mange. If it does it needs to be "removed" before it spreads the mange to other Fox.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 12, 2009)

Awesome video Craig! Everytime I get a chance to take a pic of what limited wildlife we have here, by the time I get the camera its gone.....you ust have some good video Karma!


----------



## tutu_sue (May 12, 2009)

Last week 4 bears came out of the woods into my neighbor's front yard.  Three adults and a cub.  This was the big un that came down first.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 14, 2009)

^yup one of the biggest black bears I've ever seen.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 3rd year in a row these dove's have nested in this spot in our garage. I'm quick to get rid of swallows and bats but have a soft spot for these doves...they kind of hang out with me. Wherever I am...there they are, close by.




^HELP ^HELP^ 
Mystery eggs I need help identifying. This is twice now they've found their way into my golf shoes I keep in the garage. The first time I thought they were my sons paint balls. But they are leathery and if you break them and get the oily like yoke on your hand it takes a solvent to get rid of it. I think they are some kind of reptile eggs because of the lack of nesting material and my shoes may represent a hole of some kind...but I dunno.


----------



## CTburning (May 14, 2009)

It is rare to see a fox around here as well.  Last year I had one move into my brush pile and "hang out" in my backyard.  Now she has 3 pups and they are always playing in my backyard.  Here is a pic from last fall.  Be careful with neighboors, especially one's with CATS.  My neighboor has come over twice to ask if the fox's are out.  She is worried that they are going to eat her cats.  Cat people can be weird!!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 14, 2009)

Big pileated woodpecker has been around.  He doesn't "peck"- he really winds up and hammers.  Very cool.


----------



## webbie (May 15, 2009)

CTburning said:
			
		

> Be careful with neighboors, especially one's with CATS.  My neighboor has come over twice to ask if the fox's are out.  She is worried that they are going to eat her cats.  Cat people can be weird!!



The coyotes already ate all the neighbors cats.......

Someone found the coyote den and there were a bunch of collars around there! 

If you let a cat roam free around here.....that will soon be the end.

Maybe that is a cat bone in the fox video (near the end) that they are chewing on...


----------



## webbie (May 15, 2009)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> Awesome video Craig! Everytime I get a chance to take a pic of what limited wildlife we have here, by the time I get the camera its gone.....you ust have some good video Karma!



Dumb luck....as I said, 4 years before this I had ten seconds of fox total....

These are still there, though.....I suppose sooner or later we should scare them off. I noticed that the cubs are getting smarter - more paranoid - and that is probably a good thing. They are looking around a listening closely...survival and all...although I doubt they have too many predators around here after them (other than humans).


----------



## firefighterjake (May 15, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> ^yup one of the biggest black bears I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya Savage . . . I've got a phoebe that has nested in my garage for the past three years . . . first year she had one brood, last year two broods . . . I have to admit I'm rather partial to her. I talk to her everytime I come home . .. about the only thing I do special is make sure my wife's car which is parked right below the nest has the sunroof closed.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 15, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Big pileated woodpecker has been around.  He doesn't "peck"- he really winds up and hammers.  Very cool.



I've had a pileated woodpecker attempting to take down one of my pine trees out front . . . I was shocked by the size holes he was able to bore in such a short time. Unfortunately, he has shown me that this pine is dead . . . but just doesn't know it yet so it will have to come down sooner or later.


----------



## colebrookman (May 15, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos firefighterjake.  We've got one flying around here but never when I have a camera.  Nice shots.
Ed

Edit sorry Adios, wrong credit but your photos are terrific!!  I bet firefighterjake is envious as I.


----------



## Delta-T (May 15, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> ^yup one of the biggest black bears I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm leaning towards the blue-balled shoe wren....joking
Looks like paintballs to me too. I'm not aware of any reptile/amphibion that lays blue eggs that size. Most lay white/off white and in huge numbers (except maybe turtles).
Some birds do lay spherical eggs, but not many. Put some of those "eggs" in water and see if they dissolve.


----------



## Jags (May 15, 2009)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> Put some of those "eggs" in water and see if they dissolve.



Or maybe see if they "fit" in the paint ball gun??


----------



## Delta-T (May 15, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And thats why you get paid the big bucks my friend, thats using your noodle


----------



## savageactor7 (May 16, 2009)

Well my wife thinks they're paint balls too...maybe they are. Just strange they find there way into my shoes...and unlike paintballs they get sticky. anyways thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 16, 2009)

Paintballs get sticky when exposed to moisture or humid air.  I've had them swell up until they don't fit into my breeches.  Had paintballs swell up until they don't fit into my paintball gun too.


----------



## Jags (May 18, 2009)

You need bigger breeches my friend. ;-)


----------



## savageactor7 (May 23, 2009)

Well I'm finding the paintball/eggs all over the garage now...my son flew in from Savannah  for the weekend so when he wakes up he'll know if they're his paintballs or not.

Anyway here's the 1st appearance of a very skittish mother duck babies to the front pond where there's corn available.




Unfortunately I came roaring out of the woods with the tractor and scared them away from the corn. They are so small I can't count them. I don't think our resident geese have any eggs but baby geese would be neat too.

Edit to add...

...Yes those were paintballs. I guess the only mystery is what's moving them around in little stashes in the garage. Maybe a mouse? No chipmunks here.


----------

